# Browning Buckmark looking for a part



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

My Buckmark barrel was coming loose after each range time. Since this was my 1st Buckmark i wasn't versed on all of its parts. I thought it was the conical barrel screw. Ended finding that a allen screw broke on the part that mounts to the bottom of the barrel. Unfortunately no schematics i can find show that part and the screw. Does anyone know what size and length it is or have a source for it.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Try Numrich Gun parts. Search your gun, they might even have the schematic.





Browning Buckmark Parts and Schematic | Numrich


Get Browning Buckmark parts today from Numrich Gun Parts - the world's largest supplier of gun parts.




www.gunpartscorp.com


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I didn't see it there, thought maybe part #19? But they don't have it.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Call Brownings they might be able to tell you exactly what it is and help you with it. May even give you the part depending on age of gun


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes was planning on calling browning if I couldn't find a screw on my own. Gun is only a couple years old. Maybe 1000 rounds through it.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

Browning Buck Mark Handgun Parts at Brownells


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Browning has pretty good customer service from my experience with them. I would contact Browning.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't know where you are located but a place like Fastenall that specializes in screws will probably have it. Most likely nothing to special...


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

From all the schematics at all the part places nobody shows the silver part and screw sepperate. It's always part of the barrel. Was just hoping to get a size, pitch and length of the screw. I'm sure I can find one. Might look through all my screw bins might have a matching size. But sometimes that's like looking for a needle in a hay stack.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Rocknut said:


> From all the schematics at all the part places nobody shows the silver part and screw sepperate. It's always part of the barrel. Was just hoping to get a size, pitch and length of the screw. I'm sure I can find one. Might look through all my screw bins might have a matching size. But sometimes that's like looking for a needle in a hay stack.


 Did you find what your looing for ?
As mentioned above it looks like nothing more than a standard cap screw.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Rocknut said:


> From all the schematics at all the part places nobody shows the silver part and screw sepperate. It's always part of the barrel. Was just hoping to get a size, pitch and length of the screw. I'm sure I can find one. Might look through all my screw bins might have a matching size. But sometimes that's like looking for a needle in a hay stack.





Redheads said:


> Did you find what your looing for ?
> *As mentioned above it looks like nothing more than a standard cap screw.*


Yes...and any decent fastener store will have thread pitch gauges and be able to tell the screw size. Maybe even an old hardware store. Far as length goes...just take the two broken pieces with you. 
I'd be more curious as to why it broke in the first place. 
Did it work loose?
Think when I got the replacement, I would find out the proper torque spec and add a drop of blue Locktight to threads before torquing.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm not sure if it worked loose or it just snapped since it does hold the barrel. I was having issues with the barrel moving and the shells not sliding in the barrel. I thought it was the main screw that holds the barrel was getting loose. Took the gun apart to clean and notice the broken screw. I know i can match up a screw. Was hoping someone may have had a parts list that had screw size and pitch.


----------



## Tim D (4 d ago)

I just has the same thing happen to me with my new Browning Contour with their "Lite" barrel. Can anyone answer the posters question?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I took the broken broken portion of the screw to match thread pitch to I think Home Depot and was able to match something up. Been good since that time. 
I looked at my extras and I have 
Cap Screw 8-32 x 1/2"


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Good job glad it worked out.


----------



## Tim D (4 d ago)

Rocknut said:


> I took the broken broken portion of the screw to match thread pitch to I think Home Depot and was able to match something up. Been good since that time.
> I looked at my extras and I have
> Cap Screw 8-32 x 1/2"


Thanks for answering your own question. I called Browning and they were no help. I went and bought a couple so I have one the next time it breaks too. I found them to be #8-32 x 3/8 though. 
Thanks again.


----------

